# Solved: TAdvChecklist any idea what it is pls??



## rachelm (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi all. I have a folder that keeps re-creating itself in my xp pro registry / HKLM/SOFTWARE/TAdvChecklist .I've searched on it 2 no avail can any1 pls tell me what it is. Thanks in advance


----------



## khazars (Feb 15, 2004)

hi, welcome to TSG.

Download hijack this from the link below.Please do this. Click here:

http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/files/hijackthis_sfx.exe

to download HijackThis. Click scan and save a logfile, then post it here so 
we can take a look at it for you. Don't click fix on anything in hijack this 
as most of the files are legitimate.


----------



## rachelm (Feb 11, 2005)

Thanks for your help ....much appreciated log 2 follow:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 10:50:55, on 13/06/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
C:\Program Files\ewido anti-malware\ewidoctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\ewido anti-malware\ewidoguard.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\oodag.exe
C:\Program Files\Sygate\SPF\smc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\UPHClean\uphclean.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\Program Files\Chameleon Clock\ChamClock.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Stardock\OBJECT~1\DesktopX\dxwidget.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Stardock\OBJECT~1\DesktopX\dxwidget.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\regedit.exe
C:\Program Files\Maxthon\Maxthon.exe
C:\Program Files\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.co.uk/
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SmcService] C:\PROGRA~1\Sygate\SPF\smc.exe -startgui
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [HomeAlarm] C:\Program Files\Chameleon Clock\ChamClock.exe
O4 - Startup: Silica Memory Meter.lnk = C:\Program Files\Stardock\Object Desktop\DesktopX\Widgets\Silica Memory Meter.exe
O4 - Startup: Silica Search.lnk = C:\Program Files\Stardock\Object Desktop\DesktopX\Widgets\Silica Search.exe
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - -{FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - -{FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_05\bin\npjpi142_05.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_05\bin\npjpi142_05.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1149526527593
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{0DA2A4AD-108D-4724-8E43-49C66D22CCA5}: NameServer = 194.168.4.100 194.168.8.100
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\{0DA2A4AD-108D-4724-8E43-49C66D22CCA5}: NameServer = 194.168.4.100 194.168.8.100
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~2\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~2\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe" /service (file missing)
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe" /service (file missing)
O23 - Service: ewido security suite control - ewido networks - C:\Program Files\ewido anti-malware\ewidoctrl.exe
O23 - Service: ewido security suite guard - ewido networks - C:\Program Files\ewido anti-malware\ewidoguard.exe
O23 - Service: O&O Defrag - O&O Software GmbH - C:\WINDOWS\system32\oodag.exe
O23 - Service: Sygate Personal Firewall Pro (SmcService) - Sygate Technologies, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Sygate\SPF\smc.exe
O23 - Service: Washer Security Access (wwSecSvc) - Webroot Software, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\wwSecure.exe


----------



## khazars (Feb 15, 2004)

Turn off ewido's security gurad until we are finshed as it can interfere with the fixes!

Well no info onthat file or reg entry!

Try booting into safe mode and delete it! Fix this entry below first as it may be stopping nay changes as well!

* Click here for info on how to boot to safe mode if you don't already know
how.

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...2001052409420406?OpenDocument&src=sec_doc_nam

have hijack this fix these entries. close all browsers and programmes before
clicking FIX.

O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present

Go here and downlaod the latest version of java, once 
downloaded, go to add/remove and uninstall all previous versions of java
from add/remove and then instlall the latest version you just downloaded!

http://java.com/en/download/manual.jsp

Please download WebRoot SpySweeper from HERE (It's a 2 week trial):

http://www.webroot.com/consumer/products/spysweeper/index.html?acode=af1&rc=4129

* Click the Free Trial link under "Downloads/SpySweeper" to download the program.
* Install it. Once the program is installed, it will open.
* It will prompt you to update to the latest definitions, click Yes.
* Once the definitions are installed, click Options on the left side.
* Click the Sweep Options tab.
* Under What to Sweep please put a check next to the following:
o
o Sweep Memory
o Sweep Registry
o Sweep Cookies
o Sweep All User Accounts
o Enable Direct Disk Sweeping
o Sweep Contents of Compressed Files
o Sweep for Rootkits
o Please UNCHECK Do not Sweep System Restore Folder.
* Click Sweep Now on the left side.
* Click the Start button.
* When it's done scanning, click the Next button.
* Make sure everything has a check next to it, then click the Next button.
* It will remove all of the items found.
* Click Session Log in the upper right corner, copy everything in that window.
* Click the Summary tab and click Finish.
* Paste the contents of the session log you copied into your next reply.

After running spysweeper run these scans!

http://majorgeeks.com/ATF_Cleaner_d4949.html

* Double-click ATF-Cleaner.exe to run the program.
* Under Main choose: Select All
* Click the Empty Selected button.
o If you use Firefox:
+ Click Firefox at the top and choose: Select All
+ Click the Empty Selected button.
+ NOTE: If you would like to keep your saved passwords, please click No at the prompt.
o If you use Opera:
+ Click Opera at the top and choose: Select All
+ Click the Empty Selected button.
+ NOTE: If you would like to keep your saved passwords, please click No at the prompt.
* Click Exit on the Main menu to close the program.

choose extended database for the scan!

Run ActiveScan online virus scan here

http://www.pandasoftware.com/products/activescan.htm

When the scan is finished, anything that it cannot clean have it delete it.
Make a note of the file location of anything that cannot be deleted so you
can delete it yourself.
- Save the results from the scan!

post another hijack this log, the spysweeper and active scan logs


----------



## rachelm (Feb 11, 2005)

Thanks for your help Khazars. I have run all the scans & all is clean . After experimenting I think it part of Advanced uninstaller Pro which has an services manager module to create & apply profiles. I am still keeping an eye on it log 2 follow ...thanks again

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 18:07:17, on 13/06/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
C:\Program Files\ewido anti-malware\ewidoctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\ewido anti-malware\ewidoguard.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\oodag.exe
C:\Program Files\Sygate\SPF\smc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WRSSSDK.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\Program Files\Chameleon Clock\ChamClock.exe
C:\Program Files\UPHClean\uphclean.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Stardock\OBJECT~1\DesktopX\dxwidget.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.co.uk/
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SmcService] C:\PROGRA~1\Sygate\SPF\smc.exe -startgui
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [HomeAlarm] C:\Program Files\Chameleon Clock\ChamClock.exe
O4 - Startup: Silica Search.lnk = C:\Program Files\Stardock\Object Desktop\DesktopX\Widgets\Silica Search.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - -{FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - -{FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1149526527593
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{0DA2A4AD-108D-4724-8E43-49C66D22CCA5}: NameServer = 194.168.4.100 194.168.8.100
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\{0DA2A4AD-108D-4724-8E43-49C66D22CCA5}: NameServer = 194.168.4.100 194.168.8.100
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~2\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~2\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WRLogonNTF.dll
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe" /service (file missing)
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe" /service (file missing)
O23 - Service: ewido security suite control - ewido networks - C:\Program Files\ewido anti-malware\ewidoctrl.exe
O23 - Service: ewido security suite guard - ewido networks - C:\Program Files\ewido anti-malware\ewidoguard.exe
O23 - Service: O&O Defrag - O&O Software GmbH - C:\WINDOWS\system32\oodag.exe
O23 - Service: Sygate Personal Firewall Pro (SmcService) - Sygate Technologies, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Sygate\SPF\smc.exe
O23 - Service: Webroot Spy Sweeper Engine (svcWRSSSDK) - Webroot Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WRSSSDK.exe
O23 - Service: Washer Security Access (wwSecSvc) - Webroot Software, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\wwSecure.exe


----------



## khazars (Feb 15, 2004)

go to this site and download these tools and once you get both
adaware Se 1.6 and spybot, update both of them.

Set adaware to do a full system scan and deselect, "search for neglible risk 
entries". Click next to start the scan. Delete everything adaware finds.

reboot and now run spybot

Spybot: Search and destroy.

Delete what spybot finds marked in red. After updating spybot hit the 
immunize button.

reboot again

Go here and download Microsoft® Windows Defender. First in the top menu click 
File then Check for updates to download the definitons updates.

After updating look in the right side of the main window under "Run Quick 
Scan Now" and click Spyware scan options. In that window put a tick by Run a
full system scan and then put a check by all three options below that then 
click Run Scan now.

When the scan is finished, let it fix anything that it finds (have it 
quarantine the items that have that option rather than delete just in case. 
It is a beta program and there may be false positives)

Restart your computer.

All tools can be downloaded at the link below and found on that page!

. Microsoft® Windows Defender!
. SpyBot search and destroy
. AdAware SE personal

http://www.majorgeeks.com/downloads31.html

post another log and then you should be ok!


----------



## rachelm (Feb 11, 2005)

ok I have downloaded all of them (sorry 4 delay in replying ) I am finding that adaware freezes Ive read it is a common problem .Shall i assume its part of a legit process if all is clean now? & keep up the good work  tnx

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 14:38:57, on 16/06/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\windows\System32\smss.exe
C:\windows\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\windows\system32\services.exe
C:\windows\system32\lsass.exe
C:\windows\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\windows\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
C:\Program Files\ewido anti-malware\ewidoctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\ewido anti-malware\ewidoguard.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\oodag.exe
C:\Program Files\Sygate\SPF\smc.exe
C:\windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Sunbelt Software\CounterSpy\Consumer\sunThreatEngine.exe
C:\Program Files\Sunbelt Software\CounterSpy\Consumer\SunProtectionServer.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\Program Files\Chameleon Clock\ChamClock.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Stardock\OBJECT~1\DesktopX\dxwidget.exe
C:\Program Files\UPHClean\uphclean.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
C:\Program Files\WinRAR\WinRAR.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.co.uk/
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SmcService] C:\PROGRA~1\Sygate\SPF\smc.exe -startgui
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [HomeAlarm] C:\Program Files\Chameleon Clock\ChamClock.exe
O4 - Startup: Silica Search.lnk = C:\Program Files\Stardock\Object Desktop\DesktopX\Widgets\Silica Search.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1149526527593
O16 - DPF: {6E5A37BF-FD42-463A-877C-4EB7002E68AE} (Housecall ActiveX 6.5) - http://housecall65.trendmicro.com/housecall/applet/html/native/x86/win32/activex/hcImpl.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{0DA2A4AD-108D-4724-8E43-49C66D22CCA5}: NameServer = 194.168.4.100 194.168.8.100
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\{0DA2A4AD-108D-4724-8E43-49C66D22CCA5}: NameServer = 194.168.4.100 194.168.8.100
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\windows\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - C:\windows\SYSTEM32\WRLogonNTF.dll
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe" /service (file missing)
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe" /service (file missing)
O23 - Service: ewido security suite control - ewido networks - C:\Program Files\ewido anti-malware\ewidoctrl.exe
O23 - Service: ewido security suite guard - ewido networks - C:\Program Files\ewido anti-malware\ewidoguard.exe
O23 - Service: O&O Defrag - O&O Software GmbH - C:\WINDOWS\system32\oodag.exe
O23 - Service: Sygate Personal Firewall Pro (SmcService) - Sygate Technologies, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Sygate\SPF\smc.exe
O23 - Service: Webroot Spy Sweeper Engine (svcWRSSSDK) - Webroot Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WRSSSDK.exe
O23 - Service: Washer Security Access (wwSecSvc) - Webroot Software, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\wwSecure.exe


----------



## khazars (Feb 15, 2004)

clean log.

if adaware is freezing try uninstlaling and then reinstalling it, close all apps whne your doing installs, if it is still freezing then I would uninstall it and ditch it!

You should now turn off system restore to flush out the bad restore points and
then re-enable it and make a new clean restore point.

How to turn off system restore

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...2001111912274039?OpenDocument&src=sec_doc_nam

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;[LN];310405

Here's some free tools to keep you from getting infected in the future.

To stop reinfection get spywareblaster from

http://www.javacoolsoftware.com/downloads.html

get the hosts file from here.Unzip it to a folder!

http://www.mvps.org/winhelp2002/hosts.htm

put it into : or click the mvps bat and it should do it for you!

Windows XP = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\ETC
Windows 2K = C:\WINNT\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\ETC
Win 98\ME = C:\WINDOWS

ie-spyad.Puts over 5000 sites in your restricted zone so you'll be protected

when you visit innocent-looking sites that aren't actually innocent at all.

http://www.spywarewarrior.com/uiuc/resource.htm

Winpatrol, protects your computer from hijackers !

http://www.winpatrol.com/winpatrol.html

Use spybot's immunize button and use spywareblaster' enable 
protection once you update it. you can put spybot's hosts file into 
your own and lock it.

I would also suggest switching to Mozilla's firefox browser, it's safer, has 
a built in pop up blocker, blocks cookies and adds. Mozilla Thunderbird is also a good 
e-mail client.

http://www.mozilla.org/

Another good and free browser is Opera!

http://www.opera.com/

Read here to see how to tighten your security:

http://forums.techguy.org/t208517.html

A good overall guide for firewalls, anti-virus, and anti-trojans as well as 
regular spyware cleaners.

http://www.firewallguide.com/anti-trojan.htm

you can mark your own thread solved through thread tools at the top of 
the page.


----------



## rachelm (Feb 11, 2005)

thnx for all ur help ...all the best


----------



## Emin (Nov 22, 2006)

Hello!

It is not spyware. I found a post by Microsoft employee that explains what it is. The post follows:

Hi,

A quick search seems to show that it is a file used to customize searches on
an older Borland software program. Any chance you have something like this
installed?

--
Best of Luck,

Rick Rogers, aka "Nutcase" - Microsoft MVP
http://mvp.support.microsoft.com/
Associate Expert - WindowsXP Expert Zone
www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/expertzone
Windows help - www.rickrogers.org

*******************************

I confirm that I found TAdvCheckList in my registry after installing old Borland Pascal.


----------

